# CJ2A Photo



## Oshkosh (Sep 11, 2005)

Hello,This was a project that I took on back around 1988.It was a 1947 CJ2A thats about all that was stock.lol the frame was boxed with 1/4"plate,I welded the hood to flip forward,I swaped the axles (6"lift).I also swaped in a 302 Ford Mustang V8 with fenderwell headers and a 4 spd toploader trans, all with the help of advanced adapters,with 5:38 gears it was a hand full.It would pull the front tires off the ground in third gear.Stupid really.


----------

